# Long 530 brakes



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

HI guys. I am posting this for my father-in-law. He does not like to ask for help when runs into a repair issue, so I wI'll ask for him. He is having brake problems with his Long 530, 1970"s model I think He has pretty much used all.the available adjustment, and expects he will soon be looking at a brake replacement. Does anyone know of resources available to him in a simplifi d e format with step by step illustations that can help him with this repair.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A few pictures of that tractor may help folks help you out. I can't find any reference to a Long 530 anywhere!?!
LandTrac 530 maybe? Or a Universal (UTB) perhaps? If you could find a model that is similar to your father-in-laws but under a different name, you may get pointed in the right direction. Check out the following link and see if you can narrow it down.
https://tractors.fandom.com/wiki/Long


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I was mistaken. It has to be a Long 510. He lives 2 1/2 hours away so no pics available right away. From memory, the brakes are not on the outer hub, but internal in the gear reduction unit. That's why they are not repaired yet. Do not know what kind of job he will be getting into.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

look in the manuals section at the top of page. It has a service manual for the 510.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks. Never thought to look there.


----------

